# Snow pics from pa



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

just a few pics i took the other nightThumbs Up


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

We had that 2 years ago. (23 inches). Good luck. Have fun!


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

we missed the real heavy snow i think we ended up with about 7in


----------

